# Problem with kernel 2.6.1 ( genkernel )

## _Adik_

hello! 

i have a little problem on boot with kernel 2.6.1, i compiled it via genkernel and configure GRUB exacly as on "gentoo instalation handbook" but the system isnt boot and shows me this: 

VFS: Cannot open root device "ram0" or unknown-block (0,0) 

Please append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0) 

my boot partition is /dev/hda1 ( ext3 ) 

my root partition is /dev/hda2 ( reiserfs ) 

Could anybody help me?

----------

## JRV

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "ram0" or unknown-block (0,0) 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Well, does it perhaps say root=ram0 in your /boot/grub/grub.conf? Then it should say root=/dev/hda2.

----------

## _Adik_

it dont help me... i use the grub config that is special for kernel compiled using genkernel 3.0.1 where must be "ram0"

----------

## _Adik_

COULD ANYONE HELP ME??

----------

## JRV

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> it dont help me... i use the grub config that is special for kernel compiled using genkernel 3.0.1 where must be "ram0"

 

Sorry, I've never tried genkernel since I've always configured kernels myself.

Could you maybe post your exact grub.conf?

----------

## _Adik_

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.rz

title=Gentoo

root(hd0,0)

kernel (ha0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.1 root=dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda2

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-2.6.1

----------

## JRV

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> kernel (ha0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.1 root=dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda2
> 
> 

 

Does it really read "(ha0,0)" in there? I guess it must be a copying mistake... otherwise, you wouldn't have gotten so far...

----------

## JRV

Have you also tried the grub.conf for GRP genkernel users from the Handbook, even if you didn't use GRP?

----------

## _Adik_

sorry, shuld be (hd0,0)...  :Razz: 

----------

## JRV

Hm, normally one would now look at ramdisk support in the kernel etc., but of course, genkernel should have put all relevant stuff in! I'm clueless. Again, have you tried the other grub.conf, without the ramdisk?

----------

## _Adik_

when I change the grub.conf to GRP as you suggested i got this error:

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on hda2

jeez, its last time I used genkernel, it sucks!

----------

## JRV

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> jeez, its last time I used genkernel, it sucks!

 

Didn't want to say that, but thought it the whole time  :Smile: 

Seriously, just build your own. Then at least you know it's your fault if it's not working  :Smile: 

----------

## Strom

Hello, i think i know what is your problem for I had the same error  :Smile: 

When you complied the kernel with genkernel the last line was

```

* gen_die(): could not mount initrd filesystem

```

am i correct? If yes then the initrd is broken as it was not copied over  :Very Happy: 

I myself booted up Knoppix ( http://www.knoppix.org ) , mounted/chrooted to gentoo and complied a new working kernel.

Now why was that error there anyways?

It was becouse you had "Automatically mount at boot" option turned on in the kernel.

I suggest you turn it off this time  :Smile: 

It should be in FIle Systems > Psudeo filesystems > Automatically mount at boot ( I could be wrong )

----------

## Nu-Bee_4VR

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> hello! 
> 
> i have a little problem on boot with kernel 2.6.1, i compiled it via genkernel and configure GRUB exacly as on "gentoo instalation handbook" but the system isnt boot and shows me this: 
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "ram0" or unknown-block (0,0) 
> ...

 

Is there any special reason you have / set to RAM ?

----------

## Strom

Hmm... i have the following:

```

default 0

timeout 1

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.1-love5 real_root=/dev/hda2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=silent

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.6.1-love5

```

It was said to set root to /dev/ram0 in some manual iirc .. it is needed to get the bootsplash working afaik

----------

## Nu-Bee_4VR

 *Strom wrote:*   

> Hmm... i have the following:
> 
> ```
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

You gotta make sure that you have Ram and Loopback enabled in the kernel.  I'd set the Ram to at least 8192...

----------

## Saravak

also get after instaling new instalation with genkernel :

VFS: Cannot open root device "ram0" or unknown-block (0,0) 

Please append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0) 

my boot partition is /dev/hda1 ( ext3 ) 

my root partition is /dev/hda2 ( reiserfs ) 

Is there a way to fix this without doing everything all over again ?

is there ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Strom

Can't you read? I already posted a solution didn't I?

You have to rebuild your kernel with a new working config.

Make sure you have all those things checked what we have already discussed in this topic!

----------

## Locus_T

I kept having the same problem.  If your root file system is ReiserFS you need that compiled into the kernel. I had set ReiserFS to be configured as a module.  After recompiling with ReiserFS in the kernel, everything booted accordingly.  I also didn't need all the ram drive stuff to boot using GRUB.

Give it a try... It can't make it any worse   :Wink: 

----------

## Strom

"the ram drive stuff" is needed if you want to use bootsplash!

----------

